# 3 mirror shots, self portraits, black/white



## tekzero (Sep 19, 2006)

dark bathroom, small light coming in fast enough shutter, i believe it was 1/60 or 1/80... came out to this.. bumped contrast a bit to help darken out the background







my playgirl magazine pose lol 










thx for lookin


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2006)

* Sexy!*

*WOW.*

Love the last one, though 2 showing your upper arm is ... hmmmm!  :heart:



(I should not really say such things ... at my age )


----------



## tekzero (Sep 19, 2006)

lol Corinna u crack me up


----------



## photo gal (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow is right!!!  Awesome images Micah!!  : )


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 21, 2006)

wooooow... the last one..mrrrrr


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 21, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> wooooow... the last one..mrrrrr




I like the last one too, but certainly for different reasons.  And, the more I look at the first, I think it too is compelling.

Pete


----------



## newrmdmike (Sep 21, 2006)

i think it would be cool to see a large series of these merged together . . . or juxtaposed all in one image . . . but i like them.


----------



## rp1600 (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice series .. like christie I like them for other reasons than the concensus here. Only suggestion i would have is that in one and two maybe show a bit more of your face which might add more consistency to the series.

Nice work!


----------

